# 4H judges?



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

In search of a market goat judge for our county fair. Our fair is in Portage county. Any suggestions??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For this year? What state?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Ohio. 2017


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The ABGA has a list on their site of approved judges by state. The 4h should also have a list of judges that they have used. http://abga.org/competition/abga-approved-judges/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When is the show?


----------

